# Lehigh Valley, PA 10 month old



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

This was on my local Craigs List today. There is a picture on it too, but I am not good with taking a picture from there and putting it here. I would appreciate if someone could get the picture and add it. Here is the link and text from it.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/pet/916683288.html

Our 10 month old GSD needs a new home. I have a very hectic travel schedule and will not be able to provide a caring and loving home for the pup. 
She is housetrained and attended "puppy school basic level". 
She is AKC registered and purebreed. 
We are looking for the best home for her, where she will get all the attention she needs. 
Thanks 
Jorge


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like this may have been taken a while ago. Looks younger here.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I emailed them and ask for some info on her


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

this is what she told me and I told her I would help her find the girl a home if she likes:

This adoption is 100% free, as our goal is exclusively to provide her with a loving and caring home. We will be glad to give her new parents all of her accessories, leashes, collars, brushes, etc. so she can take some of her old belongings with her to her new home.



For full disclosure, here are a few biographical bits on her:

- Her name is Violet (…it is obvious that my 8 yr old daughter named her)

- All vaccines up to date, including lime disease

- Heartworm and frontline up to date

- Got her fixed in July at Quakertown Veterinary Clinic (Dr. Consiglio and Dr. Rupp)

- American Kennel Club registered (documents will be provided)

- Crate trained and housebroken

- We have 3 children (ages 8, 6 and 4) and she is extremely social and friendly and loves to play with the children.

- We also have a 10 year old calico cat, and they get along fine.

- Socialized with other dogs since she was 10 weeks old.

- Attended South Mountain Dog Training’s puppy kindergarten class in April 2008.

- She does have a condition called EPI (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) which happens to be somewhat common on German Shepherds. She has to take a daily enzyme medication to help her digest her food. This is a lifetime treatment, but it is not life threatening and it will not get worse over time.


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for helping with the picture, brt.
And thanks for helping mkennels.

I live in the same area as the pup, so let me know if I can help in some way.


----------

